# Finally going legal!!



## DevilsDouble (Apr 24, 2021)

So I’m 27, been driving since I was around 12 and I am finally about to be legal. I’m about to buy a 1 series to tide me over until next year when I have saved enough for an f30. 
which 1 series would you recommend buying? Anything up to 2010-2011 is an option... thankyou!


----------

